# water mite and snail advice



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

So i just bought some beautiful plants for my new tank, i was keeping them QT for a while to make sure everything is good but then i realized they were covered in little spider mite looking things and pond snails.

in the past iv had problems with pond snails reproducing like crazy and taking over my tanks so i dont want this to happen again, any advice? i tried to remove as many as i could see but theyres always more than the eye can see. is there a fish thats compatible with a betta sorority that would eat them maybe? 

also with the mites i never had a problem with these so im not sure if its going to even be an issue but maybe someone knows otherwise? will my fish eat them?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not sure about the mites, but you can get an assassin snail that will help keep the other snails under control.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

will it eat my Mystery snails?


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

The assassin snail will eat your mystery snail. They do a great job of killing pests, but they don't do a great job at distinguishing pest and pet. Have you tried soaking them in water with no dechlorinator overnight? It shouldn't hurt the plants but it should at least get rid of the pond snails, no clue as to what the mites might be.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah i tried a few trick with the snails, been trying for a few days but im just going to do the assasin snail thing once the outbreak gets worse. ill just remove my mystery snails and keep them QT for a while


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I lost one of my nerites to an assassin escapee. Be careful with them lol

The "spider" things could be beneficial to the tank. In fact, most tanks and especially those with live plants, have small tank bugs. Embrace them. Their existance is actually a good sign for your tank!


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Bleach dip your plants, doesnt work that good imo but the snails let go of the plants. You can also use potassium permanganate, if you can't get it locally, I think jungle labs clear water is pure pp also.


----------

